# Help with 1957 Manco Riding



## sktyler (Oct 26, 2010)

Can anyone give us info on this 1957 Manco riding mower? Cannot find any info or other pics out on the web.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, cool mower. Where's the foot rests? I don't think OSHA ever inspected your mower.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's some info...

Yesterday's Tractors :: View topic - unknown MANCO riding mower


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Too cool! Osha people were run out of town on a log and disposed of back then. Hard to believe that people cry if they don't have cup holders, ac and cruise nowadays. Back then, people were grateful for a motor and a seat.


----------



## raytasch (Aug 4, 2008)

My dad had a Manco about like that. It was made somewhere on the west coast of Florida. I have a few hours seat time on it and a few memories of the beast. It was not a fun unit to work. It rode hard, steered vaguely and the skinny tires ate into the turf. I don't remember it having a differential. Dad upgraded to a Gravely with a sulky and the old Manco languished around his place until I cleaned the place up in 2006. The engine had been removed and used to power a water pump and what was left of the chassis hauled to the scrap yard. And no, it had no interlocks.
ray


----------

